# Not ONE Three Graces in Wine?



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Howdy!

I know there is another poster looking as well; I'm just double checking to confirm that there is no one with a Three Graces in wine with photos to post?  Would really appreciate it if there is someone out there with it and can post photos  

Juanita


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

JCBeam said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I know there is another poster looking as well; I'm just double checking to confirm that there is no one with a Three Graces in wine with photos to post? Would really appreciate it if there is someone out there with it and can post photos
> 
> Juanita


My wife's three graces in wine is on it's way! UPS says Tuesday. So we'll post it to the Oberon Covers thread as soon as we get it!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't wait until Tuesday!!!  Is it wrong to constantly check the UPS tracker, hoping delivery will somehow move up a day?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

woodjh said:


> My wife's three graces in wine is on it's way! UPS says Tuesday. So we'll post it to the Oberon Covers thread as soon as we get it!


Oh thank you, thank you, thank you! I cannot wait!!!!

P.S. Try not to UPS-watch


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It's been a long week.  One of my longest and tedious since starting my new job.  Anyway, with that excuse out there; could someone please enlighten me.  Three graces?  cover?  skin?  
deb


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Three Graces Oberon cover in wine.  There is no pic of it anywhere, and I've ordered one, which should be here Tuesday. *fingers crossed it arrives on time*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> It's been a long week. One of my longest and tedious since starting my new job. Anyway, with that excuse out there; could someone please enlighten me. Three graces? cover? skin?
> deb


Oberon cover and it is shown on their site in saddle.


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

I got one but need to find a camera to post it....
(very happy with it though)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So someone is going to post it so we know what wine looks like; right?


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

I took a picture of mine but....Dumb question- how do I copy image on board?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It's not a dumb question.  I think you need to use an account like Photobucket, but I have no clue how to do it.  There is a thread somewhere about how to do it, but I don't even know how to find that.  I think it's in tips.
sorry.  deb


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

It is tacked to the top of the threads in the Kindle Boards Photo Gallery here: How to insert a picture into your post.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd like to see a lot of designs in wine. It's such a pretty color!


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry it took me awhile 

_---- updated the pic to a larger version----_


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

That's gorgeous!  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldn't have known what color that was in the pic if I hadn't read it.  It looks greenish to me.  Maybe it's my monitor!

I love that pattern though!


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

pretty--but it's quite green on my monitor too, with just a hint of blush-wine color. is it green & wine colored in real life, or pure wine color?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Xina said:


> pretty--but it's quite green on my monitor too, with just a hint of blush-wine color. is it green & wine colored in real life, or pure wine color?


My macbook reads it this way too?!?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Maybe it's the lighting but it looks like a muted wine with a patina. Pretty design.*


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Maybe it's the lighting but it looks like a muted wine with a patina. Pretty design.*


Yep, that's what it looks like to me too - a greenish patina. Interesting.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Three Graces in the saddle and shortly after I received it, that's when they came out with the wine. I was so bummed because I really wanted the wine but thought oh well. Now I'm really glad with what I have because if that is the wine color, I wouldn't have been happy...is it really green in person?


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sure this was just an off photo. I have celtic hounds in wine and you can see my wine color on page 19-ish of "show your oberon so people can see which is prettiest" I must admit, but don't tell the others, they will feel bad, but I am sure mine IS the pretttiest.    I'm sure we all think that about our covers!!    Maybe she will retake and post other photos. Pretty please?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

The picture looks more green to me than wine.  I want to order a cover in the wine but this is not the look I want, please post another picture in maybe different lighting.  Thanks


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks like the picture was taken in a room with green walls; maybe the walls were playing tricks? I remember a wine cover in the Oberon picture thread that didn't have the green tint.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

On Oberons site, they have a journal in wine, and it looks nothing like this one.
Its a true solid wine color...


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

There isn't alot of light in my office.  I will try to re-take with better lighting.  I used my cell camera is maybe that was why...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The pic is underexposed (probably due to the low light)--the green you're seeing is clearly digital noise.  You can see it yourselves, it looks like old style photo grain, but in green in this case.  And yeah, being taken with a cell phone camera won't help that. 

Athena--if you get the chance (both time & weatherwise), try taking it outside.  Even on a cloudy day, you'll still have more light than you will in your office.


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

VictoriaP- I will give it another try outside and post.  probably won't get a chance until a bit later though


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The wine is a deeper redish purple correct? That pic really is overexposed.


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

Ours finally arrived! The actual wine color is less purple and more "deep" than this pic suggests....


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooohhh...I just love the look of that wine!!!! Too bad it wasn't available when I bought mine because I would have bought the wine instead of the saddle. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I came very close to buying Three Graces but didn't because I already had Tree of Life in saddle. I think the wine is beautiful. I want one... it is so feminine.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

woodjh said:


> Ours finally arrived! The actual wine color is less purple and more "deep" than this pic suggests....


BEAUTIFUL!! Looks so much better than I had seen another cover in that was also Wine, but I suggest it was another poster's lighting issue. Thanks ever so much!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am sitting on my hands to keep from ordering Three Graces in wine. I love it! I can not justify 3 Oberon covers.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

According to Don at Oberon the wine is a rich Burgandy color, best example is the Fleur de Lis Classic Journal.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am sitting on my hands to keep from ordering Three Graces in wine. I love it! I can not justify 3 Oberon covers.


Just order another kindle. Then you HAVE to have another cover!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

enwood said:


> Just order another kindle. Then you HAVE to have another cover!


ROTFL


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats just beautiful , I want!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Athena said:


> Sorry it took me awhile
> 
> _---- updated the pic to a larger version----_


That looks very blue-green to me?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> That looks very blue-green to me?


She stated that she took it with her cell phone in poor lighting. Woodjh's post shows the actual color, a beautiful burgandy color. It is in this thread also down a few posts.


----------

